
Facebook Age Distribution (useful for those of you thinking of making a Facebook App) - aaroneous
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/07/the-facebook-ag.html
======
brlewis
Most startuppers who read news.yc are not going to mind the youth focus of
facebook. Most are young, and are making something they themselves would want.

~~~
wensing
Kind of interesting how narrow-minded that seems.

~~~
brlewis
If understanding customers is important, then it makes a lot of sense to cater
to customers similar to yourself. Let us older startuppers cater to the older
crowd.

